# Dubai List of Projects Under Construction and Links



## RafflesCity

great work Trances remember if you need a new section just drop me a pm


----------



## Trances

Think will need that new section soon !


----------



## SA BOY

trances-where did you get the map with the suburbs/districts in it. I want to update the ss.com site with correct areas even down to the marina etc


----------



## Trances

there are maps on the streets. I just took photos of them


----------



## Trances

More and more updates and clean ups here
tell us if any of the links dont work and the like


----------



## Trances

Yep about to add Airport and Few more projects from the weekend any one eles that has photos of story can start their own thread as well


----------



## Trances

More and more updates made today and few more over the weekend
No more projects but plan to go up to Marina over the weekend and get a few more of the sites. Should add many more after I do that.


----------



## Trances

its getting to much for me to wrap my head and time around now


----------



## Darkknight

I know but its great that u have taken the time and effort to do all this!!!
Thanx
 
Cheers
:cheers:


----------



## Trances

LIke it said it gives me some thing to do and keeps me happy right now


----------



## Guest

Hi Trances,

Please tell me where you get all this wonderful information from. Do you work for a development company here in the Dubai?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Metoo , I`ll answer that question for Trances coz i believe he is already on his way to london

anyway , trances doesnt work for a development company , he is just gifted and talented


----------



## SA BOY

its like us all, a love of architecture and urban development


----------



## Trances

back from london
I get my info form research
looking at the papers asking people i know and looking around this city
sorry this list has fallen behind will update it later in week


----------



## Guest

Here's a link to a thread about the Dubai Maritime City project:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97252


----------



## Dubai-Lover

more about maritime city on www.dubaimaritimecity.com


----------



## greenvigo

Hi Trances.
I have bought apartment at Light House ( Plot 5X Dubai Marina ) and construction should have started recently. Any sign of activity?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Hey greenvigo  the light house building is short if i`m not wrong . right ? about 18 floors maximum !

anyway its being advertised here in the property section of the local newspaper on a daily basis , and i`m quite sure its already u/c 


May i know where you come from


----------



## Dubai-Lover

lighthouse tower is definitely under construction. 

more info here: http://www.gowealthy.com/lighthouse/
http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=211043


----------



## SA BOY

Ill change its status


----------



## Guest

Dubai Flower Centre thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97254 (isn't it ready by now?) BTW, did you know that Dubai exports flowers to Holland? But it also imports dates from China.

Dubai Autodrome thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97479

Dubai Zoo thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97702

Jumeira Islands http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=101030


----------



## Rupmulalauk

What are these 2 towers u/c?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

i suppose you mean these two on the left side. the first one (smaller) is sheikh essa bin salman tower and the one behind it is al salam tower!


----------



## Rupmulalauk

Thanks. and I found their threads too
Al-Salam tower is mashalah


----------



## Trances

yet it getting close to being topped out cant wait to the spire will kick the crap out of the junk stuck on 21C


----------



## SA BOY

however 21C will be 4 meters taller-pity cos I think this is a better building


----------



## Trances

yes but this in much better desgin as you said 
still what can you do 
Climb up 21c with hacksaw i think would be good idea


----------



## Trances

This is so out of date there are just to many towers
so just look through for your self


----------



## Guest

This page has a brief summary of most project developments in Dubai. The page I have a link to is for the infrastructural developments, but you can click other links from the same page for other developments.

http://www.dubaitourism.ae/www/Developments/dubai_dev_disp.asp?type=7


----------



## Guest

http://www.projectdubai.com


----------



## Dubai-Lover

did you check today's gulf news? go to page 3!

there's an article about dubai's construction boom. it says: 5208 buildings under construction including 461 multi-storey towers.

not bad!!!

really interesting article as you get some precise numbers!!! read it!!


----------



## Trances

making changes bring this one back up to date


----------



## Dubai-Lover

Dubai projects touch $50bn 

Dubai was experiencing a construction boom and according to the Building and Housing Department of Dubai Municipality, a total of 5,208 buildings are under construction. 


The figure includes 461 multistorey buildings, which will add some 3,252 apartments, 536 shops, 330 offices and 55 hotel rooms to the emirate's growing real estate scene, according to the report.


According to Engineer Mohammed Abdullah Al Tawhidi, director of the department which regulates construction activities in Dubai, the construction of around 578 buildings has been completed in Dubai till June this year at a cost of more than Dh2.24 billion. Apart from the multistorey buildings, there are 4,747 other buildings currently under construction in Dubai which include 2441 buildings in Deira, 2051 in Bur Dubai and 255 in rural areas.


Moreover, more and more foreigners are investing in freehold property which has led to a burst of growth in mortgage and home finance firms. 


One national investor in the UAE has predicted that the real estate financing will exceed Dh55.5 billion by the end of this decade and there will be continuous growth in this sector, added the report. 


The UAE's Contractors Association had estimated the market at $10.5 billion in the year 2001, but according to one analyst, the current construction boom in real estate means that by the year 2010, the value of the current projects would to double from the present estimated value to more than $50 billion as new projects are announced almost every day.


The report added that apart from this, the economy of Dubai has grown by an annual average of 8.6 per cent in the last eight years, according to a survey by Shuaa Capital which will boost the growth in the real estate sector for the next five years as the government itself is investing billions of dirhams in developments.


Last month, a total of 281 property deals worth Dh1.346 billion were finalised, according to the Dubai Lands Department. At Al Barsha 3 there were 14 deals worth Dh15.1 million, followed by Al Barsha 2 with nine deals worth Dh10.5 million. The biggest deal took place in Dubai Marina where five plots were sold for Dh88.2 million, the report said.


----------



## Guest

As it is my first time pasting an image, my apology for the quality







:horse:


----------



## Dubai-Lover

we can expect some more info on projects this month and maybe there will be some more announcements on new projects!!!!!! read this article!



Tenders for Dhs25 billion boost September business

September is likely to be the most active month in the recent history of the flourishing construction sector of Dubai. Some Dhs25 billion worth of tender packages are expected to be announced this month.

At the time of going to press, these included the expected announcement of the main contractor for the the multibillion dirham world’s tallest tower, Burj Dubai, and also the world’s biggest mall, Dubai Mall. The latter is estimated to cost around Dhs2.6 billion. 

Developer Emaar Properties has been shy about putting a height and cost to Burj Dubai. The height it wants to keep secret for obvious reasons; the cost, Emaar has left to the main contractors bidding for the project. The two properties are being built in a complex off Sheikh Zayed Road, which Emaar chairman Mohamed Ali Alabbar describes as, “the most expensive square kilometre in the world.”

Apart from these two premium Emaar developments, other major tenders are due to be announced this month. 

Indications are that Qassim Sultan, director general of Dubai Municipality, will name the prequalifiers for the Dhs14.23 billion Dubai Light Rail Project (see Issue 37, page 1) during the next week or so. Dubai Municipality is the promoter for the project.

The invitation to prequalify was forthe contract for the civil works of the Dubai Light Rail Project that envisages two lines, of which 30% is going to be underground, mostly in the central business districts of Deira and Bur Dubai. The line will stretch from Deira to Jebel Ali in the initial phase of its development.

Another major announcement is expected by the construction sector from the Dubai International Airport. The Dubai Department of Civil Aviation, which is overseeing the airport’s final expansion and upgrade, is scheduled to announce invitations for the largest remaining tender package for its Dhs15 billion project.

The contracting industry the world over is waiting eagerly to bid for the estimated Dhs3.5 billion tender invitation for the fit-out works at Terminal 2 expansion project. The announcement is expected to be made on the 11th September.

Another major formal announcement this month could be from Estithmar Realty. The company is the developer of the Dhs5.2 billion Jumeirah Beach Residence project. It is said to have finalised the contractor for its Package 5. The contract is estimated by the construction industry to be in the region of Dhs600 million and relates to the building of five residential towers with heights ranging from 25 to 44 storeys. 

The other five contractors that are developing other parts of the 1.7 km long project, include locals Al Habtoor Engineering, Arabtec, Saleh Construction, Al Shafar General Contracting and Dubai Civil Engineering. These five Dubai projects alone are estimated to be worth some Dhs25 billion in value, and all are coming to a crucial stage this month.

“All the big people have tendered for the big projects. We are all waiting to hear,” said the commercial manager with a leading contracting firm. Apart from the above projects, there are several other major on-going developments from the likes of Nakheel, Emaar, Damac, Omnix, Dubai Festival City, the Dubai Internet City and the Dubai Media City, which could add a few more millions, if not billions to September.


----------

